# Work To Start On Britain's New Cruise Ship



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

work on Britians new cruise ship the 116,000ton Ventura is due to start to-day,the state of the art vessel wich will carry more than 3,00 passengers is the height of luxury
she is expected to be based in Southamton and is due to enter service in less than two years.
Ventura's keel laying ceremony was due to take place at a shipyard near Trieste.
p.s plus the usual jouranalist claptrap, eg, weighing roughly the equivalent of 29,000 elphants,no mention of why not built in a british yard


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ventura*

Artist's impression of Ventura below.

Let the "she's ugly as sin" versus "functional and makes money" argument commence! (Jester)


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

Think we have seen this design before, it's the shopping trolley without the handle at the aft end. Who is going to own this one?

Regards John


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

Wait until someone leaves the bath plug out and the ship decides to become a submarine. 

No matter how much planning is done to get 3000 plus people into life boats would be some doing.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Would be some doing even in the current ships Raybnz when you see the mayhem at passenger drill. 

Ventura will be a family ship Jet. She will have eight restaurants, six shops, five pools and three show lounges, including the largest theatre on a British cruise ship. She will also offer one of the largest spas afloat, a unique family zone(P&O's own words)made up of four activity areas, each catering for children of different aage groups, and a family bistro. More than half the passenger cabins will have a balcony. According to P&O last year in their Portunis Magazine, assembly of Ventura was set to start in July this year in Venice where the keel was to be laid, and float out in june 2007. So I assume these plans were changed.

Whatever, her ugly shape and funnel the same as Oceana and Sea Princess etc(which I have never liked)is very unlike P&O. At least Oriana and Aurora is more in keeping with P&O design to a point, even the new Arcadia. And I mean to a point!. But these huge funnels and overall design is not my cup of tea. However, on board facilities will be great. Remember however, she is only ugly when looking at her from shoreside?!. David


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

who weighed the 29,000 elphants,


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all, well I think she is very spaceage. We must not dwell on our personnal loves or designs. These are the ships of NOW. I have a question with regard to these goliaths. Having only sailed on new "Cruise Ferries" of the Britanny ferry type I have no knowledge of the comfort factor etc of these ships. I hope they are more comfortable, as sea ships and less like tine boxes than the ferries. I am always amazed at the vibration and tin like feel of them. You seem to hear every wave as it hits the bow etc. Also I have a dislike to the motion of stabilisers stops the roll I know but the juddering effect I do not like. Because of this I have shelved any idea of a modern day cruise. Dont think I would enjoy the experience.
Regards
Hawkey01 (Night)


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Could somebody please explain why she is being called a British ship? she is being built in Italy for an American Company.

As far as I am aware P & O cruises no longer excists as a shipping company, the name and the ships are owned by an American company. 
Will the ship be flying the Red Ensign?

Frank


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Continuing British P&O*

Frank 

When P&O Princess was separated from P&O, the existing shareholders in P&O received the same proportion of shares in the new company as they had held in P&O. At this time the stock market value of P&O Princess was about 150% of the value of P&O.
When Carnival merged with P&O Princess the UK company shareholders had the option of accepting cash or retaining their shares. P&O Princess was renamed Carnival plc. 
Carnival Corporation & plc operates under a dual listed company structure whereby Carnival Corporation and Carnival plc function as a single economic entity through contractual agreements between separate legal entities. Shareholders of both Carnival Corporation and Carnival plc have the same economic and voting interest but their shares are listed on different stock exchanges. Carnival Corporation common stock is traded on the New York Stock Exchange. Carnival plc is traded on the London Stock Exchange. Carnival is the only company in the world to be included in both the S& P 500 index is the US and the FTSE 100 indices in the UK. Carnival plc is about 25% of the value of the combined entity.
P&O Cruises is a UK subsidiary and P&O Australia is a separate subsidiary. Most of P&O Cruises’ ships are registered in UK, with the balance registered in Bermuda.

Fred


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Fred.

So the answer to the question is:- Carnival is not an American company because it is listed on Londons FTSE and the ship in question (Ventura) is going to be registered in the UK. 

Cheers Frank


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Still bloody ugly even if registered in UK.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Frank P said:


> Thanks Fred.
> 
> So the answer to the question is:- Carnival is not an American company because it is listed on Londons FTSE and the ship in question (Ventura) is going to be registered in the UK.
> 
> Cheers Frank


Carnival has dual nationality; American and British. P&O Cruises is an English subsidiary.

Fred


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

So. Recapping upon all of the above information.

This British flag waving/flying vessel, the 'Carnival PLC', weighing 29,000 Elephants (of unknown weight or origin) [deadweight?] registered on the FTSE of course, will be, within the next two years, constantly visiting Southampton.

Up to 3000 persons will come on board each time to see the circus performance for a few days , during it's trips outside of the confines of the Solent.

You didn't mention the 'Big Top' David, maybe it could be used to cover up the funnels.

I just hope that the designers have been briefed on all this to ensure that the stabilisers will be fit for purpose if the 29,000 elephants are not properly secured on a dark and stormy night. And, how are they going to clean up after the elephants!

So now it is a combi Pax/livestock carrier. 

Regards John


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

To be really in vogue she should be able to do 0 degrees to 18 degrees port list in 3.8 seconds with the wheel hard over at 20 knots.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

JET said:


> So. Recapping upon all of the above information.
> 
> This British flag waving/flying vessel, the 'Carnival PLC', weighing 29,000 Elephants (of unknown weight or origin) [deadweight?] registered on the FTSE of course, will be, within the next two years, constantly visiting Southampton.
> 
> ...


John, I think that you have summed up the situation nicely!!!!! All passengers on boarding the vessel, will be issued with shovels. (Thumb) 

Frank


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Apparently Oriana is in the process of having her registry changed so she can do Weddings at Sea from next year.
I hope that isn't true because the British part of P&O cruises seems to be ebbing away.


----------

